# Drift boat on Loma to Westwater?



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi- has anyone taken a drift boat on Ruby-Horsethief? We have a Hyde. We’ve done Ruby in our raft, but haven’t tried the drift boat. Any concerns? This is for a put-in this weekend (fall/low flow). Thanks!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Took my largish Briggs style Dory down last week and it was a hoot. I'm sure a smaller lighter Driftboat would be a better match. I'd recommend NOT staying at Black Rock 2 since its kinda rocky. You'll have to choose you path well, but its no big deal. I definitely scrapped the bottom a few times but my boat is pretty heavy compared to a fishing Driftboat.

I say let er rip.

Doing Westwater down is another matter....but I suspect you knew that. No comment on how it went for me .


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, is way doable, I've taken my 14 foot dory down, no problem. Westwater isn't a problem, over 4K cfs. Below that, for me anyway, is too bony.


----------



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks! We are not doing WW this time and not staying at Black Rocks, so we should be good to go.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Yes, drift boat works great on Loma to Westwater. I try to do it at least once a year (16' Boulder Boatworks high side). Only problem: the mud and silt in that section of the river makes my boat filthy!


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Note: As of two weeks ago the second ramp at Westwater take out was more trailer friendly. 
The first ramp has a big drop off at low water.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

As mentioned, a lot of camps are kinda rocky. I bring a tail anchor and after unloading, I "suspend" the dory a few feet off the shore


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Anchors are key, I take 2 when I'm on Grand Canyon... Had to use both of them a couple of times.


----------



## Kat52 (Jun 26, 2021)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Took my largish Briggs style Dory down last week and it was a hoot. I'm sure a smaller lighter Driftboat would be a better match. I'd recommend NOT staying at Black Rock 2 since its kinda rocky. You'll have to choose you path well, but its no big deal. I definitely scrapped the bottom a few times but my boat is pretty heavy compared to a fishing Driftboat.
> 
> I say let er rip.
> 
> Doing Westwater down is another matter....but I suspect you knew that. No comment on how it went for me .


I'd like to revisit this low water question for Ruby-Horsethief. It looks like Oct 2020 (11 months ago) was running about 2500cfs until flow spiked at the end of the month. We are heading out next week and it is running about 2600 now but creeping downward. Any minimum recommendations for a wooden dory -- packed for camping? Is rock dodging or shallows a particular issue? FYI - we just did Flaming Gorge at ~1800 (packed to camp) and Pumphouse to State Bridge at 1150cfs without issue. Rancho to Two Bridges at 720 was more challenging.


----------



## capino (Feb 23, 2013)

It shouldn’t be a problem. I took my low side Boulder Boat Works down over the weekend without issue.


----------

